# Seat skins



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a 2006 BOM. My black leather is just not the best quality and is starting to split at the seams. I want to do a black and orange leather for the seats. Can anyone point me in the right direction for quality seat skins


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gtojustin said:


> I have a 2006 BOM. My black leather is just not the best quality and is starting to split at the seams. I want to do a black and orange leather for the seats. Can anyone point me in the right direction for quality seat skins


Check with your local auto upholstery shop. Many have GM colors and customize. The leather in these cars are low grade.


----------

